# Flame's the Same



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Seems like I've cut more flame boxelder than non-flame. It all burns the same.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's some pretty looking wood, does it take a long time to dry to use for the wood stove, it looks sorta green.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

We don't have much in this country. When I do get some to cut on the mill, I give it a new name--- "Red Star Maple"--- and the desert folks buy it right up.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a green as as green gets. No need to wait for any drying with the outdoor furnace. Just gotta keep a fire going and add the green wood. I'm burning it and some other high-water-content cottonwood right now exclusively. I've learned to rip and crosscut it, because smaller hunks burn faster but it's not always necessary. Depends on the state of the fire.

The idea of the outdoor furnace is not to necessarily maintain a high temperature, like is done with conventional wood burners; just gotta heat the boiler water to 175 to 185 degrees and it doesn't take dry hardwood to do it. One load of boxelder at 6 pm has been good for 12-14 hours with our temps being in the 20s over night.

Cat, boxelder is very common here and was introduced to America by the settlers that brought it with them from Europe. They wanted quick growing wood that could be used for firewood, as they moved across the country. It's even outlawed in some localities, because it's an invasive tree with bugs and the weak wood is easily damaged from ice and pretty much not desirable for firewood.

My neighbor hates the bugs in his house and wants every boxelder removed. So, it's good for me to get rid of his problematic source of the bugs. He has a good chipper, so I just take limbs down to 4-inch diameter. Cuts easily with my 78cc motor saw.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's perfect then, probably the same amount of ash as cottonwood(I've burnt a lot of that). Sounds like a good setup.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Hay Glenway can you save me a few logs of that and I’ll get a hold of you this weekend if that will work to get that shopsmith part too


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No problem. Saturday would work before 3pm. I'll let you pick what you want.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok bud I’ll give you a shout


----------

